# In need of some knowledge



## SouthernRRMan (Dec 20, 2013)

I am new to the hobby and have decided to go N scale since I don't have much space. I have decided exactly what I want to recreate...The Southern Railway's steam repair facility in my hometown aka "Spencer Shops". My question is since I don't have as much space right is it wise to start with building the roundhouse before I begin laying track? I had planned to lay track then vegetation and finally buildings but it seems I wont have all that space as soon as I planned? Ideas or advice?? Thanks in advance.

Jonathan


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You already have a good idea of what you'd like...good.You don' have to build the roundhouse right away but still have to plan for it.Be aware that the roundhouse/turntable combos do eat up a lot of landscape,specially if you wish to run big steamers.
Then keep in mind that most large steamers,even in N scale,will require minimum 13-14 in. radius curves to run well and even 18+ in. to look good at it.

Start by finding the space you'll need and draw,erase...then draw again...and again until you've come up with compromises,yes compromises,that fit the space you have.

Then,finally,think about building slowly,step by step to discover that even the best plans get tweaked with all the time.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes, don't think about scaling everything down, no one has enough room for that. You need to do selective compression. Make a list of the things you must have, how much space they need, and then see what fits. You may need to replace some curves with straights or vice versa to get what you want to fit.


----------



## SouthernRRMan (Dec 20, 2013)

Brakeman Jake said:


> You already have a good idea of what you'd like...good.You don' have to build the roundhouse right away but still have to plan for it.Be aware that the roundhouse/turntable combos do eat up a lot of landscape,specially if you wish to run big steamers.
> Then keep in mind that most large steamers,even in N scale,will require minimum 13-14 in. radius curves to run well and even 18+ in. to look good at it.
> 
> Start by finding the space you'll need and draw,erase...then draw again...and again until you've come up with compromises,yes compromises,that fit the space you have.
> ...


My primary focus is the Shops themselves. My whole plan is basically to do some yard switch and "engine repair" operations. I may run a mainline operation off of it later but basically this is going to be a working display piece that I can enjoy. Hardest part is getting the dimensions just right from the people at the museum and buildings that are no longer standing.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Don't get too tied up with exact measurements.In N scale,eight feet equal only a 1/4 of a mile...not even enough for a minimum realistic yard without compressing some elements.
I have a roundhouse/turntable setup on my layout and I had to compromise heavily to have it.I can't have all the regular accomodations a standard steam era yard usually had or had to do it differently.


----------



## SouthernRRMan (Dec 20, 2013)

I am blueprinting it now and I have compressed some of the building size but it's kinda difficult without having and engine to make sure they fit. The yard that I am mostly concerned with is not more the 1/4 if you take out freight yard in the back. This project i am planning on it taking a good bit of time and I want it to be as correct as possible. About what is the average size of a N scale engine?? As far as length, width, and height...steam and streamliner diesel?

After some thinkin and looking at the space more I have determined that my primary focus is roundhouse and backshop until I can expand. Now I will put the admin and master mechanic office as it is right in front of the back shop. By compression I will still have plenty of space for track and "play space" so to speak and can still get what I want out of the starting points of it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

We have some threads on the Spencer Shops but it is mostly just some pictures someone took of their visit there. But I remember some aerial shots of it in some of the posts.










Here is a book that you might be interested in.
http://www.amazon.com/Southern-Railways-Historic-Spencer-Images/dp/073858780X

Have you googled them, a lot comes up. Old pictures and stories.
One,
https://www.asme.org/getmedia/6edef...f9e4a/248-Southern-Railway-Spencer-Shops.aspx


----------



## SouthernRRMan (Dec 20, 2013)

big ed said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> We have some threads on the Spencer Shops but it is mostly just some pictures someone took of their visit there. But I remember some aerial shots of it in some of the posts.
> 
> ...


I have the luxury of living just a few miles from what remains of the facility so I went yesterday and took some really good photos. I have finished the blueprint of the roundhouse and will begin construction very soon so there will be some photos coming soon. This project will take a little bit since I am doing full detail inside and out. Right down to inspection pits and drop pits plus all the steel bracing.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is one big roundhouse. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## SouthernRRMan (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes it's gonna have some size but this facility and the roundhouse are the primary reason I ever enjoyed trains and my great grandfather worked there so it's sorta a memorial to his memory as well. Construction has begun with pictures to follow soon.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

One thing I have learned in my short model rr career is that part of the modeling skill is to get the appearance of a large area into a small space. My layout is only 24 x 48" but from those who have seen it up close say it appears much bigger the closer you get. In fact a friend took some extreme closeup pics and in N scale the layout looks quite big, plus the fact I guess I have a vivid imagination.....LOL

Airshot


----------

